# USS Houston and HMAS Perth



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2728423/Sunken-vessel-World-War-II-era-USS-Houston.html

The wreck of USS Houston, sunk early in 1942, has been identified off the coast of Java. It's interesting that the British and Australian press have been paying far more attention to this story than it has been given in the US. 

Those familiar with the Story, "The Bridge Over the River Kwai" may recall that the American character, played by William Holden, was supposed to have been one of the survivors from USS Houston. The heavy-cruiser was the largest and most powerful of the small flotilla of US warships that were stationed in the Far East at the end of 1941. Shortly after war began they were ordered to evacuate from the Philippines and attach themselves to a new "American-British-Dutch-Australian" fleet that was being formed in Java under Dutch command. The "ABDA" fleet proved to be a small and ill-assorted group of warships from different countries that had never worked together before. They were opposed by a much more powerful, and much more cohesive, Japanese fleet. The result was a forgone conclusion. USS Houston and HMAS Perth were fighting together when they went down. The few Allied warships that survived the campaign escaped to Australia or Ceylon, with the notable exception of the severely-damaged light-cruiser USS Marblehead, which eventually managed to make it all the way back to New York via The Cape of Good Hope.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day klaatu83,sm.today.03:32.re:uss houston and hmas perth.thank you for a most ww2 naval history post,the photos and video are excellent.to those who lost there lives in what was a horrific battle may they rest in peace,and there watery grave is left undisturbed.regards ben27


----------



## kypros (Feb 13, 2010)

Klattu83 what is the story of the HOUSTON,got the impression only identified recently yet shallow enough for recreational scuba diving,why only a recent identification.KYPROS


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

kypros said:


> Klattu83 what is the story of the HOUSTON,got the impression only identified recently yet shallow enough for recreational scuba diving,why only a recent identification.KYPROS


Apparently the ship is about 150 feet (50 meters) down. From what I understand of the story, recreational scuba divers have been diving on the wreck for some time, but it's identity has only now been positively established. The wreck of HMAS Perth, which was sunk nearby during the same action, was also identified. 

At the time they were sunk HMAS Perth and USS Houston, the latter of which had already had her aft turret wrecked during a previous battle, and the Dutch destroyer HNLMS Evertsen, were attempting to stop a Japanese invasion fleet numbering nearly 80 ships. All three were sunk. Below, a memorial to the crews of the two cruisers, erected by the Australians at Rockingham, in Western Australia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Sunda_Strait#mediaviewer/File:Rockingham_Naval_Park_7.jpg


----------



## kypros (Feb 13, 2010)

Understood thank you for the explanation.KYPROS


----------

